# dating agency for the mentally ill in my town



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

my local mental health resource centre has just been given a grant by the lottery here in the uk and the manager is using the money to start up a dating agency within the centre for the mentally ill,as she feels talking therepy is of great benefit and alot of the mentally ill cannot find partners as there is still lots of stigma attached to being mentally ill...i think its a great idea and although ive only been to the resource centre once i think im gonna make the effort in the new year to get down there :wink: 
it all starts in march so ive been informed


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I can see the ads now:

Single, white, male, in early 30's. Enjoys walks on the beach, listening to live jazz, and frequent trips to the Planet Zzxygabob.

Sorry, i couldn't leave that one alone.

s.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

http://www.nic0lesullivan.org/willow.mp3


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

jc said:


> my local mental health resource centre has just been given a grant by the lottery here in the uk and the manager is using the money to start up a dating agency within the centre for the mentally ill,as she feels talking therepy is of great benefit and alot of the mentally ill cannot find partners as there is still lots of stigma attached to being mentally ill...i think its a great idea and although ive only been to the resource centre once i think im gonna make the effort in the new year to get down there :wink:
> it all starts in march so ive been informed


Nice avatar. Do they give a "preferences" sheet?
Blonde hair, long legs, likes tennis... bi-polar?

Goddamn.. like sebastion, your post is asking for it..

You're very observant jc.. you also T.HINK too much.. it's like "when you think", it's like pushing your head to maximum density or something..


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

This means that JC and I can finally date!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> This means that JC and I can finally date!


  Ha.. you put yourself down too much.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

JC, if you meet my ex-wife at the dating agency, then give her all my love won't you. You can't miss her, she's about 14 feet tall, red leathery skin, a magnificent pair of horns, cloven feet and faint odour of brimstone. Don't bother with flowers or chocolates, take freshly sacrificed virgins and a statue of christ dressed up like a tranny. She'll love it. LOVE IT !

Not that I'm bitter or anything. :twisted:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Love the avatar JC.

Yes, it is hard not to see the jokey side of a dating agency for peeps with mental health issues. I'm forever taking the p*ss out of myself for being nuts, I think it's important to! Can you imagine the romantic 'how we first met' stories for the grandkids?!?!?!? Seriously, I think its a great idea.

Does Tourette's count as a mental health problem? Has anyone seen Deuce Bigalow?

Find a gal with Tourette's. Life would never be dull JC. Are you hoping to find someone like your Avatar? You'd have to put up with a few black eyes if you do...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> JC, if you meet my ex-wife at the dating agency, then give her all my love won't you. You can't miss her, she's about 14 feet tall, red leathery skin, a magnificent pair of horns, cloven feet and faint odour of brimstone. Don't bother with flowers or chocolates, take freshly sacrificed virgins and a statue of christ dressed up like a tranny. She'll love it. LOVE IT !
> 
> Not that I'm bitter or anything. :twisted:


Did your ex-wife "cause" your DP? I've heard you mention Her alot. I was just wondering... I dont know what She did to you.

I think you'd be better with someone quiet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

i think id have enough trouble worrying about my own mental problems let alone worrying about mah girls problems


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

will6 said:


> i think id have enough trouble worrying about my own mental problems let alone worrying about mah girls problems


Nice avatar


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

ghost said:


> jc said:
> 
> 
> > my local mental health resource centre has just been given a grant by the lottery here in the uk and the manager is using the money to start up a dating agency within the centre for the mentally ill,as she feels talking therepy is of great benefit and alot of the mentally ill cannot find partners as there is still lots of stigma attached to being mentally ill...i think its a great idea and although ive only been to the resource centre once i think im gonna make the effort in the new year to get down there :wink:
> ...


what the fuck has a post about a dating agency got to do with thinking too much...you really are starting to annoy me..come here so i can give you a slap


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

but tracking back a bit ...yes i do think too much wayyy too much


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Off-topic, but I cannot go without mentioning this jc: If that girl in your avatar was real and not just a Manga character, I swear she couldn't run that fast without wearing any brassiere - way too big breasts! "Ouch, it hurts - hurts, hurts..." :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

jc said:


> what the f--- has a post about a dating agency got to do with thinking too much...you really are starting to annoy me..come here so i can give you a slap


Please do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

jc said:


> but tracking back a bit ...yes i do think too much wayyy too much


A million miles an hour... I "swim" in my head.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

I read in the papers today that in Holland a dating agency has started
for people with mental problems, so that would be for just about anyone then!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Wendy said:


> I read in the papers today that in Holland a dating agency has started
> for people with mental problems, so that would be for just about anyone then!


What's holland got to do with anything? I dont know anything about holland. What sort of people are in holland?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

ghost i believe you are multiposting...you spoil it for the genuine people on this forum


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

I want to date that girl in your avatar JC.

As far as dating the mentally ill goes. I can't figure out what is worse, dating someone with a mental illness or dating someone who is normal. When you date someone as normal, you have a huge gap between how much you can relate to them. You are always going to be criticizing them in the back of your mind for having it "too easy" or not knowing what true hardship is. After all, being mentally ill alientates you from supposed normal people, so why wouldn't it be this way? If you date somebody who is bonkers, you get driven crazy by their crazy ways and you are constantly trying to figure out ways to out smart each other or see who is more "mentally ill." Have you ever noticed that mentally ill people are always trying to compete with each other to see who is more mentally ill. They like have contests to see who can hallucinate or have more delusions than the other. It happens here all the time

I am such a cynical bastard!


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

who is normal !

all my mates tell me that mental women are attracted to me,i tend to agree,the last girl i went out with phoned me up after a week of dating and told me she was going to end her life....boy do i pick em...##

by the way she was suicidal before she met me :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

ew jc

your icon is fucking gross


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I lived in Holland (Amsterdam) for a year, and I must say that the Dutch are probably (except our dear Angela!) the sanest people on the planet, despite the free availability of almost every drug under the sun.

People who aren't in the know assume that because of the dutch 'tolerance' towards drugs and prostitution, then the whole country is awash with sex mad drugged up paedophiles....! It's just not true ! Holland has one of the lowest crime rates in the world, one of the lowest teenage pregnancy rates (due to and open and relaxed attitude)...compare that to the UK, or the states.....where such things as having a cigarette as seen in the same light as worshiping the devil !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

jc said:


> ghost i believe you are multiposting...you spoil it for the genuine people on this forum


I was genuine... once. jeez there seems to be alot of mods here.. I wonder if anyone HERE has experienced pressure like this.. I feel like I'm INVINCABLE! Actually.. no, I dont. Wow the pressure is insurmountable here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> I want to date that girl in your avatar JC.
> 
> As far as dating the mentally ill goes. I can't figure out what is worse, dating someone with a mental illness or dating someone who is normal. When you date someone as normal, you have a huge gap between how much you can relate to them. You are always going to be criticizing them in the back of your mind for having it "too easy" or not knowing what true hardship is. After all, being mentally ill alientates you from supposed normal people, so why wouldn't it be this way? If you date somebody who is bonkers, you get driven crazy by their crazy ways and you are constantly trying to figure out ways to out smart each other or see who is more "mentally ill." Have you ever noticed that mentally ill people are always trying to compete with each other to see who is more mentally ill. They like have contests to see who can hallucinate or have more delusions than the other. It happens here all the time
> 
> I am such a cynical bastard!


Nah, not cynical.. I think the problem is, relating to other's "emotional states".. that's where it gets hard. Illness sucks you dry of empathy.. I think self-righteousness is to be feared more than anything.. and blatant disregard.. and obnoxious ignorance.. yeah I'm done.

Yes.. now I see the Holland reference.. Sorry if I sound like I objectify people.. dunno why I do that.. ?

I dunno...


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

_Have you ever noticed that mentally ill people are always trying to compete with each other to see who is more mentally ill. _

Yeah, I do it with my best friend. "I'm so depressed"- "But _I_ can't feel anything!"- "Hey, I feel too much!"- "Yeah, well...you got bigger boobs, I win"


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh for God's sake, why the hell whould any mentally ill person want to date another mentally ill person?!?!?
Yes you can't really help who you fall in love with, but try and avoid other mentally ill peaople please. 
It's an amazing and wonderful thing how your partner can change you as a person. You find yourself imitating them, trying to be more like them, and it's damn good treatment for mental illness.
Find someone very different. Someone optimistic, who does know what it feels like to get depressed or worry about stuff (in other words not a total dizzy airhead), but not to the extent that they can be clasified as mentally ill. Someone who does look on the brightside, and before long you will follow them.
I'd only date a mentally ill person if they were exceptionally beautiful, but then I am very shallow. 
Also think about the kind of kids you _might_ (I said might, ok) produce.


----------



## DM (Aug 12, 2004)

Ghost is safe. Living in a world so self-constructed no chance anyone will ever get near.

And if someone does - Ghost will wander away...somewhere else - fleeing into a fantasy world where everything simply fits the small-mindnesness of someone who thinks to be bigger than life...

There can only be one reality, and if not...it's not real.

That is the true tragedy of a ghost...

Not able to face reality and by that finding peace...


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2004)

I wish someone would start a service like that in the States. Or do I? I haven't dated at all in my adult life, and I'm constantly worried about the fact that I have no real experience whatsoever in romantic relationships. I have never met someone I was attracted to who seemed to be interested in me that way; then again I am terrible at picking up on 'signals' and am a rather strange fellow...not bad-looking by any means. Just strange.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

Privateer said:


> ...not bad-looking by any means. Just strange.


lol ok. but by whos standards? if it has anything to do with preconcieved notions about you, than i know what you are talking about. it doesnt matter how nice or unjudgemental someone is, i always get a "wow you are totally different than i thought you would be!" uh... and what did you think i was supposed to be like? :roll:

it used to really bother me, but not anymore i guess its natural for people to automatically prejudge.. i think everyone is guilty of it in one form or another. i certianly dont fit the mold of what a hawaiian island girl is supposed to be. they expect me to laugh in a shrill cackle, act like i have coconut milk for brains, and have 10 kids. but as soon as i open my mouth its like "what the sh1t? who are you and what planet are you from?" :shock:

its actually funny to me now and i love tripping people out. the easiest way is to drive down the street blasting sepultura or rasputina, anything in my collection for that matter. just the fact that im not listening to USHER or CHINGY or god forbid, colabs between usher, the east side boys and ludacris.. makes me a complete alien, and the looks i get from people are pretty hilarious. i dont even get snobbed, i just get looks of shock like.. is this real? am i losing my mind? :shock: which is so awesome cause its like im spreading dp wherever i go. sweet. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

The fact that Chingy is allowed to make music is a harsh pathetic reality that we must accept.

Anyhow i don't think I would want to date someone with severe mental problems or DP/DR unless maybe they were cured? I mean everyone has issues, its almost impossible to find someone without any issues.

Im starting to realize more & more that I need to find a female who is girlfriend material because I think it could help me out and obviously behind every great man ( well im not a man yet) there is a great woman.

where is she?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

Good points SleepingBeauty and Soulbro. You know, Soulbro, I was thinking that your soulmate could be halfway around the world or something. Who knows. Oh well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

what do you mean?? half way around the world????? please ellaborate

for all I know my soulmate is right around the corner

I wouldn't see it though


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

I was just saying that you never know where your soulmate might be. And I completely agree with you, at least for you it's not like I think I'd be talking to some woman and suddenly be like "She's my soulmate and I have to marry her!" I don't have a clue. I really don't.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

sleeping beauty that last sentence in your post cracked me up. that was the funniest thing i read all night.

i heart spreading my dp seeds too  and make everyone else crazy around me...kraaaazy!


----------

